# What's the word on the Kumho XS (KU36)?



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm in the market for a track/street tire, something that will see much more track than street time. The Falken RT-615, Hankook RS-2 and the Kumho MX seem to be the popular choices, but I came across a new offering from Kumho while reading an issue of Grassroots Motorsports. 
These new Kumho XS are supposed to be aimed at the market that the RT-615's and the RS-2's are in. Unfortunately, I have heard that they're going to be released later in the year.
Has anyone heard anything about the new XS's? Anything at all?


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (KU36)? (Mikes72sb)*

The Kumho XS is a cool looking tire. The Toyo R1R is also in the same league with emphasis on autoX performance. They are suppose to be available next month in many sizes. The R1R looks like it may be a super street tire and still deliver the goods for autoX or HPDE events while still being a practical tire for a serious DD.
http://www.toyo.com/docs/tires...sport


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (raceware)*

Whichever tire I choose, they will be mounted on dedicated track wheels. I don't need a tire for DD, just to occasionally drive to an HPDE or AutoX event. I'd be able to transport these wheels to most of the HPDE events I plan on attending.
The Toyo R1R isn't going to be available in 225-45-17 until later, which is the size I need. Of course, I don't know what sizes the Kumhos will come in upon their release.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (Mikes72sb)*

These tire companies are just teasing us...








The reason I was looking at the Toyo R1Rs is that I'd like to have a really sticky street tire that could occasionally be used for AutoX or HPDE should I decide to try that. The R1R looks like it would be a great rain tire too.


_Modified by raceware at 8:18 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (raceware)*

Well, if the Kumhos don't come out in a couple of months time, then I'll probably pick up a set of Falkens and wear them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_MKV (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (Mikes72sb)*

they finally came out.


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (VW_MKV)*

this thread is 1 year old


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (skywalkersgti)*

is anyone running these? i'm thinking about ordering a set, but am hoping to get some feedback on them first.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: What's the word on the Kumho XS (TBT-Syncro)*

I just threw down for a set, based on some really good reviews I read, some 350Z guys who had run MX's before and said these were night-and-day better. They seem to be priced comparably to the Azenis 615's (ie- still a bargain) but obviously are newer design and seem like they might handle water a bit better. 
I can't do a fair comparison because my last car with good tires was a Mk2 (Hankook RS-2)'s, and on the Mk3 VR the last set of "summer" tires I had was a mismatched set of Goodyear Eagles and some Korean no-name stuff







But I'll post "street" impressions in a few weeks and will have some track time on them in early May.


----------

